# Havanese with SA



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There is some research going on with Havanese that have S.A. (Sebaceous Adenitis)

*If you have a Havnese with S.A, please contact Mary Ellen Vickery at [email protected] *

Permission is granted to cross post this to other groups.

------------

Since I'm sure the question will be asked, here is some information on SA that was given from a person who has a Havanese with it.

Sebaceous Adenitis results from destruction of the sebaceous glands in the skin that have lots of responsibilities- among which are production of lipids to lubricate the skin. There is also a theory that the sebaceous glands also play a role in production of hair.

SA is able to be diagnosed by punch biopsy. As far as I know SA can only be determined by that method.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm pretty sure bald spots are a sign, and flaky skin and "almost black" skin (but I'm not sure what that means), and sometimes there is a "musty" odor, too. There may be other symptoms too, but those are the ones that I've read.

Many times, a dog will be misdiagnosed as having allergies before the S.A. is diagnosed.


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

yes it is. I can't remember which breed it is, but one of them paid thousands of dollars to research the heredity of it. I think it may have been poodles. Anyway the results were inconclusive. Some were found to be Vit D difficient. I'll try to look up the research again......it was very interesting for not coming to a conclusion...........


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow that sounds pretty serious. If the glands are responsible for the oils then I would imagine that it might reduce the effectiveness of a Flea and Tick Medication such as Revolution since that is spread over the body with the aid of the natural oils in the skin which might have an adverse reaction with the bald spots perhaps resulting from fleas perhaps that weren't killed from the treatment.

Derek


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah SA sucks big time. the thing is...........the poodle study found that SA (at least in Poodles) wasn't really a disease. It was more an imbalance


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the Sebacious Glands in a person do the same thing...regulate the oil in the skin and may have something to do with the hair.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wasn't there a thread this morning on bald spots? Would that be an indication for a need to be tested. So, basically...this is alopecia for dogs?
Gosh, that is awful 

Kara


----------



## Anne (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello!

(and sorry if I have some "language-problems") 

Here in Finland has found two/three SA Havanese. First has already passed away some years ago - she was the mother of these another two (full siblings from same litter).

SA is a really serious illness, but the dog can live a happy life if it gets a good care.

That bloodline stopped there and that´s why it´s very hard to "study" about SA here, becouse here is now only those two havanese with SA and they are full siblings (born in year 1997). 

How this SA will descend? Will the SA-gene have to come from both parent?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Anne from Finland!:wave:
Cute avatar picture of your three havanese!


----------



## Anne (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Julie!  

I have looked a lot of users own photos in here and you all have so so so pretty and sweet Havaneses! And photos are incredible!? I never get so good photos!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Anne-you certainly have a cutie-patootie picture of your cuties!I hope you keep posting--we'd love to see more pictures!I do not take good pictures,but I'm still trying!:hug:

I helped my daughter do research on Finland a couple years ago.I loved Finland(except for the cold).I remember thinking I could live there except for thatI found that "saying what you mean,and doing what you say" there in Finland,to be my kind of place!(Hope it is all true)eace:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> I do not take good pictures,but I'm still trying


LIAR!!! I have seen way to many great pictures of Quincy for you to claim that. :biggrin1:

Welcome to the forum Anne and I think the picture of your three babies is very cute!


----------



## Anne (Jun 6, 2007)

You are all so nice!  

*hihih* It is just right what you are saying Julie (about Finland)! 

Is there in the forum a thread like "represent you and your Havanese" somewhere (or something like that)? Becouse I don´t know anybody.. It would be nice to read something about you all! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes Anne!I'm sorry I should of told you!In the "coffee shop" there is "introduce yourself" thread.After you post-----you will get alot of welcomes!:thumb:


----------



## Anne (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks again! :biggrin1: 
..Maybe I write a little representation..


----------

